# Another big name switches to Elite



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Cara Kelly just announced earlier today that she has switched to Elite and TOG. They are building a powerhouse team of pro archers!

Glad to see another great shooter added the ranks. Congrats Cara!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good for them, she has been around a long time. Kinda surprised she left hoyt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW! 
Good for her! Ive had the pleasure of shooting woth her twice. Super nice gal and a great shot!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

She had one of the classiest announcements for it I have ever seen...she paid a great deal of respect to her former sponsors. She joined the whole Outdoor Group...not just Elite. Which means she also left Truball/Axcel and is now shooting CBE/Scott.

They better get ready to write a bunch more of those big contingency checks!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Crow Terminator said:


> She had one of the classiest announcements for it I have ever seen...she paid a great deal of respect to her former sponsors. She joined the whole Outdoor Group...not just Elite. Which means she also left Truball/Axcel and is now shooting CBE/Scott.
> 
> They better get ready to write a bunch more of those big contingency checks!


I agree, it was a very well written show of respect for her prior sponsors. She is a class act and represents my home state well.


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm surprised she left hoyt. Maybe the elite bows work better for her carpal tunnel in her wrist.....or maybe they just pay better


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wait, there's more..........


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure there will be more. Their paying out and it's the only way to gain momentum and good shooters


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds like quite a few have left Hoyt this year.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

WOW! Didn't see that coming! Good for her.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, I was a little surprised by this one. She dominates the women's class a lot.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm sure there will be more. Their paying out and it's the only way to gain momentum and good shooters


Exactly, I love Elite bows but this has more to do with good business decisions and paying for good shooters than anything else.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

cbrunson said:


> Just wait, there's more..........


One of them is a big time shooter for Hoyt, correct ?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Huntin Hard said:


> One of them is a big time shooter for Hoyt, correct ?


.....Peter Elzinga.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Elite has deep pockets ! And the only reason she left hoyt was for the $$$$$$$ and I can't blame her !


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

More to come


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like Hoyt might be making some room for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Danny Evans left and went to Mathews. Also heard Andy Calloway left Hoyt also.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Huntin Hard said:


> One of them is a big time shooter for Hoyt, correct ?


New contracts started yesterday, so I'm really surprised they haven't announced. Something about the "made the switch" video not being ready.

I'll let them have their moment, but I doubt it will stay silent very long.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

yea a shocker will be coming


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> .....Peter Elzinga.


He went to prime , not Elite.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

cbrunson said:


> He went to prime , not Elite.


Dang. I saw that yesterday too. Got my companies mixed up!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Follow the money....I don't think TOG can afford to pay EVERYBODY to shoot their bows...but they sure are pushin' the envelope.


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

I know a lot of internationals switched to prime like Peter Elzinga and Martin Damsbo. I wonder who else will switch?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It takes money to make money.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Core Archery said:


> yea a shocker will be coming


My guess is Reo is switching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats to Cara and Jason her husband for the Elite move. Both of them are class acts and a pleasure to shoot with. Elite now will dominate both the male and female pro classes.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> He went to prime , not Elite.


so Peter and Martin Damsbo both went to Prime?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

When your engineering department is free you have more money for shooters.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

If Reo switched that would be big, and I would contribute that to his brother Logan which shot Elite last year.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I like it it, will be nice to watch FITA and see more than just Hoyt and Mathews with a sprinkling of Bowtech and PSE


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I asked Cara which bow she would be shooting and she said the E35 for indoor spots and she was still trying to decide for a 3D bow...thus far she said it was between the Impulse bows. In the pics, she had a purple colored bow with what looked like the V grip. 

I'm sure the $ was a big part of the switch. If you noticed the last few years with Cara on the podium holding the Hoyt contingency checks...they were an insult to her IMO. The Mathews Pro ladies were holding much larger contingency checks for 2nd and 3rd place. Not anymore!!...Elite better have those deep pockets ya'll keep talking about now that they have her on their team. If they recruit one or two more of the ladies Pro class...they will pretty much dominate Men and Women's Open Pro in 3D shooting.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if Sharon Carpenter shot Elite since she is dating Jack Wallace.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I think there will be one well known mens open pro to switch to elite yet - was shooting a yellow and black jersey the past few years.


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

I may have dreamt it, but i thought that Hoyt was stopping contingency on all 3D pro shooters? Could that have to do with all of the people switching companies, like Jack Wallace and a few others?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

cbrunson said:


> New contracts started yesterday, so I'm really surprised they haven't announced. Something about the "made the switch" video not being ready.
> 
> I'll let them have their moment, but I doubt it will stay silent very long.



Ha ha 
We won't be able to live with the Elite shooters in here when it happens...

It's going to be fun to watch this place once the video is released....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't beat em, join em'!!
Seriously though it is a business and money talks, but you have to admit what Levi did last year was impressive.

Maybe Elite is just a bit more "Shoot-able"??


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

skynight said:


> When your engineering department is free you have more money for shooters.


Lol...it's more like, when you make good bows that lots of people are buying you have more money for checks


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

With Reo's alignment with Truball/Axcel - I don't see that happening


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

Garceau said:


> I think there will be one well known mens open pro to switch to elite yet - was shooting a yellow and black jersey the past few years.


Dan McCarthy?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Ghostbuck said:


> Dan McCarthy?


My guess is Gomez, since he works for Scott archery now.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Broadwater was going through all his old Hoyts recently on Facebook......


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Huntin Hard said:


> My guess is Gomez, since he works for Scott archery now.


That, and maybe the "Bassmaster"


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

Until Elite gets Delmar Woodlawn signed I'm just not that interested.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

But to the masses outside of AT it would look like they all are switching for better gear when the $$$ is the driving force. Cannot blame any of them for wanting a little more $$$


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Make no mistake - Elite will establish a team in the same manner that Mathews did for years........ they will be dominant, and you will see their jerseys everywhere on the 3D circuit for sure!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is where Hoyt is missing the boat. They don't really go after the 3D market and they should


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

What I am hearing it's Gomez


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Tommy G. has signed with Elite.

I don't shoot Elite, I do use CBE sights, I do shoot a lot of 3D and indoor spots. I'm real happy to see the Outdoor Group putting serious money back into any type of competition archery. THANKS!

I have a stable of PSE's but none the less I'd love to see MORE archery product manufacturers putting money into any kind of competition archery or archery development programs such as NASP. I know the hunting market is where companies make the vast majority of their money but none the less I wish they could find their way to supporting competition archery and NOT just through an archery organization.


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Can't beat em, join em'!!
> Seriously though it is a business and money talks, but you have to admit what Levi did last year was impressive.
> 
> Maybe Elite is just a bit more "Shoot-able"??


Not saying Elite isnt a great bow because it is, I think it is more of the money talking than anything else. These guys and gals could be shooting any bow and getting close to the same score. So it is a matter of who pays them more to shoot that score with their bow.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> That is where Hoyt is missing the boat. They don't really go after the 3D market and they should
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The target side of things outside the US is huge though...

3D isn't big in Europe


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

jmann28 said:


> The target side of things outside the US is huge though...
> 
> 3D isn't big in Europe


3D archery is tiny compared to target archery over seas. From what I have heard there are around 7k registered 3D shooters in the US compared to the 90K target shooters in France alone.


----------



## williamsnoutfit (Feb 13, 2013)

Its not Bassmaster yet I know this!!! Could it be Hopkins????


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Jesse Broadwater signs with Oneida Eagle !!!! :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

williamsnoutfit said:


> Its not Bassmaster yet I know this!!! Could it be Hopkins????


have a hard time seeing Hopkins going to TOG after the issues he had with some of their shooters and arrow calling


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

Stringster said:


> 3D archery is tiny compared to target archery over seas. From what I have heard there are around 7k registered 3D shooters in the US compared to the 90K target shooters in France alone.


If your European govt. won't let you own a gun the only thing you're allowed to shoot is a bow... or use a slingshot


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats to Cara!

Interesting to see which market archery companies are investing in...or not investing in.

Prime is courting indoor and international shooters, Elite is going for world domination in the 3D world (which appears to be trickling over to indoor), while Hoyt is distancing themselves from 3D competition by dropping contingency payouts. International appears to be the key market Hoyt is after. Bowtech continues to court bull riders and Nascar.

I remember when everyone complained about Mathews "buying up" all of the good shooters. I wonder how long it will take for those comments to begin about Elite.

Does anyone know how many podium wins Elite had in 2015 for 3D? Did they win any indoor or international events? Just curious....


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> That is where Hoyt is missing the boat. They don't really go after the 3D market and they should
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, but they own the international scene. Theres probably more money in it for them versus 3d


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ragin-Cajun said:


> If your European govt. won't let you own a gun the only thing you're allowed to shoot is a bow... or use a slingshot


I have heard 3d has a decent crowd. They arent allowed to bowhunt in a lot of Europe


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Ha ha
> We won't be able to live with the Elite shooters in here when it happens...
> 
> It's going to be fun to watch this place once the video is released....
> ...


Yes it will. I'm holding on to my Victory that I was going to sell, because the resale is about to go up on used ones. Haha.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

....


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> That is where Hoyt is missing the boat. They don't really go after the 3D market and they should
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually they did in the early 90'swhen I got started in 3D. ASA tourneys were all black and red. Many top shooters like Gillingham and McCarthy. Then they quit paying. I wonder if they didn't see a return in their investment or saw other opportunities internationally?

It will be interesting if the big investment in 3D by Elite will pay off. Levi put them on the map for sure, but will folks like Cara and Wallace really bring in more sales?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

It really doesn't cost Elite/TOG all the much more money. Only one person can win the big check and they drop off pretty after 1st place. I am guessing their "cost" per tourney won't change much.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

COArrow said:


> It really doesn't cost Elite/TOG all the much more money. Only one person can win the big check and they drop off pretty after 1st place. I am guessing their "cost" per tourney won't change much.


No? I'd think shelling out 6-20K per win hurts the pocket book a little. Especially when you have 2-3 shooters per year placing top 3 every shoot they attend.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Bergs said:


> My guess is Reo is switching
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been being suspicious of that seeing how he "liked" several Elite posts on FB.
Not sure if that was supporting his brother, or just a general support of the sport, or .......????


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Actually they did in the early 90'swhen I got started in 3D. ASA tourneys were all black and red. Many top shooters like Gillingham and McCarthy. Then they quit paying. I wonder if they didn't see a return in their investment or saw other opportunities internationally?
> 
> It will be interesting if the big investment in 3D by Elite will pay off. Levi put them on the map for sure, *but will folks like Cara and Wallace really bring in more sales*?


There's more...


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

bowhuntermitch said:


> No? I'd think shelling out 6-20K per win hurts the pocket book a little. Especially when you have 2-3 shooters per year placing top 3 every shoot they attend.


They are already paying that now for the most part is the point, they are just getting more marketing power for little more cost.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Elite is signing quite a few. Seems theres at least 1 real big name left that hasnt announced


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

COArrow said:


> It really doesn't cost Elite/TOG all the much more money. Only one person can win the big check and they drop off pretty after 1st place. I am guessing their "cost" per tourney won't change much.


If their Pro contracts are similar to the rest, (which are probably better), they pay travel expenses to tourneys, which includes gas, hotel, food etc, and "X" number of free bows and products, and a few other perks. 

No Pro signs with a company if they only get paid if they win. Only staff shooters like us will "pay" to be sponsored by a company.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Does anyone know how many podium wins Elite had in 2015 for 3D? Did they win any indoor or international events? Just curious....


I don't think there are many but Levi did take 2nd place at Vegas last year and that is a big event.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Maybe the elite bows work better for her carpal tunnel in her wrist.....or maybe they just pay better


I would say it pays better but winners can win with any bow. But just in case don't give Mathews any ideas, 2017 they might release a No Carpal Tunnel bow? :set1_applaud:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It was yesterday on Facebook that Cara Kelly, Danny Evans and Eric Griggs announced their changes. Surprising, yes, but with this threads more news of others switching. Cara, Danny, and Eric highly praised their former sponsors. Like don't bite the hand that might feed you later down the line. 

Money sure does talk. Contracts and contingency money is more tax write offs than money out of pocket if these weren't we'd be paying one heck of a lot more money for our bows. Has Elite gone up in cost with Levi and Chance now shooting for them? Doesn't appear so and these two boys had contracts with several zero behind the first number(s).


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> It was yesterday on Facebook that Cara Kelly, Danny Evans and Eric Griggs announced their changes. Surprising, yes, but with this threads more news of others switching. Cara, Danny, and Eric highly praised their former sponsors. Like don't bite the hand that might feed you later down the line.
> 
> Money sure does talk. Contracts and contingency money is more tax write offs than money out of pocket if these weren't we'd be paying one heck of a lot more money for our bows. Has Elite gone up in cost with Levi and Chance now shooting for them? Doesn't appear so and these two boys had contracts with several zero behind the first number(s).


What all did Eric change? He's president of elite now so he already shot their bows, scott and cbe stuff too.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I have to laugh at that news of another archery company buying another top shooter...lol

When was the last time you went to an archery dealer who sold several brands, and bought a bow based on who was shooting for that company?

When I go shopping for a bow, I let the bows do the selling..I could care less if so and so shot a certain brand. The truth is, the top shooters could take any bow and win with it.

No disrespect meant, but choosing a bow because so and so shoots it, is probably the worst way to buy a bow.

Jmho...sb


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

sittingbull said:


> I have to laugh at that news of another archery company buying another top shooter...lol
> 
> When was the last time you went to an archery dealer who sold several brands, and bought a bow based on who was shooting for that company?
> 
> ...


If you were right the concept of endorsements would not exists...


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

COArrow said:


> If you were right the concept of endorsements would not exists...


Mathews is a perfect example of that with Lee & Tiffany Lakosky or Hoyt with the Bonecollector guys..


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

sittingbull said:


> I have to laugh at that news of another archery company buying another top shooter...lol
> 
> When was the last time you went to an archery dealer who sold several brands, and bought a bow based on who was shooting for that company?
> 
> ...


This might be a correct statement for you but I have seen first hand what the influence a "PRO" shooter has a product purchases.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard now that her contract is up, this Hoyt shooter will be switching to Elite.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

pointndog said:


> Mathews is a perfect example of that with Lee & Tiffany Lakosky or Hoyt with the Bonecollector guys..


These guys sell more bows than all the target guy's together! Only AT talks about the target Guy's everybody watches tv, most bow hunters have never heard of Levi Morgan but everybody has heard of Lee and Tiffany and Micheal Waddell.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

superdean00 said:


> This might be a correct statement for you but I have seen first hand what the influence a "PRO" shooter has a product purchases.


you ain't kidn there brother remember the whole Elite Levi thing?

ALL HAIL LEVI


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Jellymon said:


> I heard now that her contract is up, this Hoyt shooter will be switching to Elite.


is that the new Finger Biscuit she's using?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

bsharkey said:


> is that the new Finger Biscuit she's using?


Eww!

Something's just not right with the words "finger biscuit". :lol:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

JHENS87 said:


> What all did Eric change? He's president of elite now so he already shot their bows, scott and cbe stuff too.


Don't know. I can't get Facebook to show. Perhaps Eric was congratulating Cara joining.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

573mms said:


> These guys sell more bows than all the target guy's together! Only AT talks about the target Guy's everybody watches tv, most bow hunters have never heard of Levi Morgan but everybody has heard of Lee and Tiffany and Micheal Waddell.


This is absolutely true .... Hunting bows /community bring in way more money than the target community 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkaline (Oct 19, 2009)

Ghostbuck said:


> Until Elite gets Delmar Woodlawn signed I'm just not that interested.


Delmar doesn't often see gold, silver, or bronze, but he's a consistent aluminum-medal contender. Elite needs one of those in their stable. He'd be a fine ambassador for Elite.

Nary has there been more worth of a cause to support.
#delmar4elite2016


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Don't know. I can't get Facebook to show. Perhaps Eric was congratulating Cara joining.


Eric must have been congratulating her. He's been with Elite for the past 2-3 years now. He runs the show at Elite.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> This is absolutely true .... Hunting bows /community bring in way more money than the target community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the local champions shoot doesn't seem to affect the area target guys either. We have a mix of everything.


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

alkaline said:


> Delmar doesn't often see gold, silver, or bronze, but he's a consistent aluminum-medal contender. Elite needs one of those in their stable. He'd be a fine ambassador for Elite.
> 
> Nary has there been more worth of a cause to support.
> #delmar4elite2016


Heck yes!!! Let's start a campaign for Delmar!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I've heard rumors of Reo switching over as well but have not seen anything solid yet.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sittingbull said:


> I have to laugh at that news of another archery company buying another top shooter...lol
> 
> When was the last time you went to an archery dealer who sold several brands, and bought a bow based on who was shooting for that company?
> 
> ...


What I high lighted above is mostly true. 

BUT marketing does help and being able to say "we had x times more tournament wins last year than the next company" does have merit in marketing. "Another XYZ archer wins the World Cup" over a nice glossy pic has value. Mathews sold a ton of bows for decades based on skilled marketing! Even I know brand recognition is very important.

Finally, I bet some CEO's simply _want _to put money back into competition archery, they _want_ to see their products on the podium and they _want_ some of the best archers in the world using their gear and providing them feed back. They want their brand recognized and appreciated by archers even if they put a little less money into their own pocket. I respect that..............


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

cbrunson said:


> What the local champions shoot doesn't seem to affect the area target guys either. We have a mix of everything.


There are are a few people that always like to see what Ryan Pimentel , Jesse Smith , you and a few others are shooting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jack Wallace II left Hoyt for Elite.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Jack Wallace II left Hoyt for Elite.


Yup - about 6 months ago.


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Jack Wallace II left Hoyt for Elite.


Aside from the free bows and all that jazz, he got a sales rep position out of it too...according to Facebook.

I'm sure that comes with a decent steady salary, benefits, commission, bonuses, expense accounts and the works.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> There are are a few people that always like to see what Ryan Pimentel , Jesse Smith , you and a few others are shooting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting......


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> Elite is signing quite a few. Seems theres at least 1 real big name left that hasnt announced


Could it be Nathan Brooks?Heard he is running winners choice now


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Done Right said:


> Could it be Nathan Brooks?Heard he is running winners choice now


He is sponsored by threadz bowstrings. That was posted middle of November.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Word on the street is reo is in negotiations as well.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

CMA121885 said:


> Word on the street is reo is in negotiations as well.


Even after the HBX coming out in July? He's had a long standing relationship with Truball and Hoyt. He is the face of Hoyt in the target world. I'll be shocked at this for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

What do you guys think would happen some of the big time shooters making the switch did not perform at their previous levels, IMO this could be a massive backfire if it happened. It is not like any of the previous shooters who made the switch ramped up their games, they pretty much stayed where they were.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

standsitter said:


> What do you guys think would happen some of the big time shooters making the switch did not perform at their previous levels, IMO this could be a massive backfire if it happened. It is not like any of the previous shooters who made the switch ramped up their games, they pretty much stayed where they were.


My guess would be that the big time shooter would not make any money.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

standsitter said:


> What do you guys think would happen some of the big time shooters making the switch did not perform at their previous levels, IMO this could be a massive backfire if it happened. It is not like any of the previous shooters who made the switch ramped up their games, they pretty much stayed where they were.


I think Levi stepped up some with his indoor game. Still of course dominated 3D. I think all companies make great bows. I think if anything has to attribute to being more successful after a switch it's their confidence levels. They're excited, eager to compete and their confidence levels are probably through the roof. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree. A new sponsor could be exciting and re-invigorating.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> He is sponsored by threadz bowstrings. That was posted middle of November.


I guess i was told the wrong info then.Wonder who bought out his string company(B2 Bowstrings) then?What ever he is doing i wish him the best he is a great person


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Done Right said:


> I guess i was told the wrong info then.Wonder who bought out his string company(B2 Bowstrings) then?What ever he is doing i wish him the best he is a great person


I don't know. I just remember seeing threadz post it on Facebook a couple weeks ago


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

They need one more strong female shooter to make a good elite pro team for IBO.

I was really surprised by the Cara's switch until I heard about the lack of winnings. Hoyt will have almost no 3D presence in the pro ranks. 

I think chance had a better year last year than he did the year before with pse. I shot for the million dollars at Yankton and won the Midwest Open like a few weeks after getting his victory. I think Darin had a pretty good year with his.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

^ and that "one more strong woman pro" could be kailey. She lives close to me here in ga and shoots mathews and likely will continue to do so, but i would love to see her with elite. 
I posted a while back asking how many women pro shooters elite had and didn't get many responses and was surprised. I figured they would begin to look to pick up a few now with the momentum rolling with the list of shooters growing


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol ! This thread started out with "big names" and somewhere in the middle just went to names. I hope for you Elite shooters seeking advice that you get someone better than the current tuning guru bobble head that tunes the top guys bow. That guy is apparently too good to answer a couple simple questions from the humble masses. Too busy practicing his cheesy smile for the camera I presume.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Stringster said:


> Not saying Elite isnt a great bow because it is, I think it is more of the money talking than anything else. These guys and gals could be shooting any bow and getting close to the same score. So it is a matter of who pays them more to shoot that score with their bow.


Great post. Will agree but you couldn't tell the fanboy this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

craigxt said:


> I don't think there are many but Levi did take 2nd place at Vegas last year and that is a big event.


And got beat by a kid with the brand he left. Hahahaha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

sittingbull said:


> I have to laugh at that news of another archery company buying another top shooter...lol
> 
> When was the last time you went to an archery dealer who sold several brands, and bought a bow based on who was shooting for that company?
> 
> ...


Will agree and find it laughable also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bsharkey said:


> you ain't kidn there brother remember the whole Elite Levi thing?
> 
> ALL HAIL LEVI
> View attachment 3333569


Omg! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Done Right said:


> Could it be Nathan Brooks?Heard he is running winners choice now


Eric Griggs is running Elite and Winners Choice


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Stringster said:


> 3D archery is tiny compared to target archery over seas. From what I have heard there are around 7k registered 3D shooters in the US compared to the 90K target shooters in France alone.


Don't know where you heard this , but , 90K , no way , somewhere around 65 to 70 , and don't forget , 80% of target archery in Europe is Olympic style recurve bow , you know , the real bows for real archers , without wheels :lol3:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

ridgehunter70 said:


> And got beat by a kid with the brand he left. Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That kid was a recurve shooter and beat all the best in the world that day . It isn't about the bow brand ...

I was there watching and it was just Alex's day ... He is a good shooter 

What everyone seems to forget , is indoor spots is not Levi's game ... If you look at it from that perspective and how Levi holds his own in a venue other than 3D , I would say that it's a pretty big accomplishment and clearly shows how Levi's talent stacks up against guys who's game is indoor, field and FITA 

I personally don't buy into claim that if Levi was shooting a Mathews he would have beat Alex that day ...Alex beat all the other Mathews Shooters that day as did Levi 

It's not about the bow ....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hater's gonna hate, but Elite will dominate! lain:


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

And I never once claimed that. I just found it kind of funny and ironic. That's all. I will agree with you though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> That kid was a recurve shooter and beat all the best in the world that day . It isn't about the bow brand ...
> 
> I was there watching and it was just Alex's day ... He is a good shooter
> 
> ...


Exactly

The funny thing is that most of these top shooters get new bows, often with different geometries, even when they stay with the same company, right before the start of the indoor season. 

There really isn't a break from outdoor to indoor for these guys, so they have very little time to get familiar with the new bow and still go compete with it. It is no surprise that they can switch bow companies and stay competitive.

....or in Alex's case, switch from recurve to compound and go win Vegas. Incredible. ...and a nice kid too.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes it is the money that does the talking not really the bows. Lets get real, at this level these guys and gals can pound with any of the manufacturers bows. They are not amazingly technologically advanced pieces of equipment it all boils down to setting it up perfectly for the individual. The pro's are going to have up and down shoots and years. Archery performance is very largely a game of the mind and downs usually are going to have little to do with the bow. Those of you that think signing top pros to a name brand doesn't equate to bow sales are entitled to your opinions but I am taking a wild guess that the companies do it for a reason.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

BigBuckDown! said:


> I'm surprised she left hoyt. Maybe the elite bows work better for her carpal tunnel in her wrist.....or *maybe they just pay better*



I agree


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Stringster said:


> 3D archery is tiny compared to target archery over seas. From what I have heard there are around 7k registered 3D shooters in the US compared to the 90K target shooters in France alone.


The ASA alone had roughly 1,650+/- paying competitors at each of their 7 shoots last year. The NFAA and the IBO do pretty well every years and done so for many decades. The quantity of folks that only shoot local 3D is incredible. For every committed target archer there are dozens that shoot only local shoots (3D and paper) many times a year. Virginia alone has m,any hundreds of people shooting 3D on regular basis every weekend. I know two Va. indoor spot leagues that on Tuesday-Thursday nights together have 50+ archers shooting. The quantity of archers isn't as important to the industry as is the amount of $$$ they spend.

Let's not forgot about the NASP program. There was a very large number of kids (1,000+ ?) at just Virginia's state championship.

Maybe France does have more "registered" target archers, but that may be because over there people have to be "registered" to take a whiz. I know a single shop here that sells upwards of 1,500 (bows + x-bows) EVERY year! Granted most are considered entry level rigs but that is besides the point.

In the end it is the money that bow hunters spend that winds the clocks of the major archery product manufacturers in this country. There are many millions of bow hunters in America alone that spend a good amount of money every year.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

For the folks that think Levi is doing "better" with Elite in spots than in previous years. Levi has been considered a premier competition spot shooter for many years prior to picking up an Elite.


Chance has a history of doing "decent" in spots for a long time!........ To be more clear, Chance has an incredible record at Vegas that goes back some years!!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The only thing laughable here is that the people that say things like "these Pro shooters could shoot anything and win with it" are the very same ones who would be on the wagon 100% blaming the bow if the same Pros dropped from the podiums. I've never understood that sort of logic. They say "it's not the bow it's the shooter" when they are winning...and "the bow has to be the reason they aren't winning" if the shooter has a bad weekend...instead of maybe they didn't judge yardage well for the weekend, or was just off a little in their game. 

As far as the celebrity endorsements...they are obviously a big thing with every sport known to man. People DO give thought to what the Pros are using...whether in golf, fishing, racing, or archery, or anything else. I don't hunt at all...just target shoot. I realize that hunting is a big part of archery. I honestly would draw a blank after naming just a few "hunting pros" just because I don't watch any of their shows and really don't care the whole thing. However...I live next to one of the most popular bass fishing lakes in the U.S. The Bassmaster Elite series and FLW Tour make regular stops to Chickamauga Lake. Whenever there is a big tournament like that here...you can bet your paycheck that when the locals find out what lure/color the Pros used to catch big bags of fish on the lake...that the same lure/color combo will be wiped off the shelves of every tackle shop within 2 hrs drive of the lake. I have tried to fit in and shoot Elite. I like everything about them except the part where I just can't shoot them worth a crap. I have had two E35s and same trouble with both of them...just not as consistent as I know I can be with them. The last one, I had for several months and struggled with those left misses. I sold it here and picked up a Chill X...and within my first week of having it, I shot my first ever 5 spot round with 300 58x. I might try an Elite on down the road with the V grip...and see if that makes a difference. For now though...I wish all the Pros swapping around the best...and I will see them on the tour this coming year.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cbrunson said:


> ....or in Alex's case, switch from recurve to compound and go win Vegas. Incredible. ...and a nice kid too.


Well, that's not the whole story. Alex didn't just up and switch to a compound bow. He had been shooting one for some time, his own words.....



Kstigall said:


> For the folks that think Levi is doing "better" with Elite in spots than in previous years. Levi has been considered a premier competition spot shooter for many years prior to picking up an Elite.
> Chance has a history of doing "decent" in spots for a long time!........ To be more clear, Chance has an incredible record at Vegas that goes back some years!!


Nailed, Kent....Chance, correct me if I'm wrong; Back to back wins at Vegas, not old enough to legally drink at the time. Won 4 times. More times in the Vegas Shoot off than any other.


----------



## destroyerb784 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think its funny and ironic that Levi just keeps winning shooter of the year with a bow nobody can tune or has to shim to make it shoot and all you black and gold shooters just keep crying. Its used to be if you watched a 3d shoot all you saw was black and gold shirts but I am sure that was ok.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, that's not the whole story. Alex didn't just up and switch to a compound bow. He had been shooting one for some time, his own words.....


Surely you don't assume I was suggesting he picked it up for the first time that weekend. :lol:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

destroyerb784 said:


> I think its funny and ironic that Levi just keeps winning shooter of the year with a bow nobody can tune or has to shim to make it shoot and all you black and gold shooters just keep crying. Its used to be if you watched a 3d shoot all you saw was black and gold shirts but I am sure that was ok.


Maybe you forgot Levi won most all his SOY wearing a black and gold shirt. As did Jeff Hopkins before Levi.


----------



## Rjclockmaker (Dec 29, 2014)

Good for her. She has to do what's best for her. Very nice to she how she handled it.


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok.....are there anymore big names joining elite? or is this just going to turn into a levi discussion thread?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

4by4buck said:


> Ok.....are there anymore big names joining elite? or is this just going to turn into a levi discussion thread?


Yes there are/is......


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

4by4buck said:


> Ok.....are there anymore big names joining elite? or is this just going to turn into a levi discussion thread?


somebody say Levi?

ALL HAIL


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cbrunson said:


> ....or in Alex's case, *switch from recurve to compound and go win Vegas. Incredible*. ...and a nice kid too.





SonnyThomas said:


> *Well, that's not the whole story*. Alex didn't just up and switch to a compound bow. *He had been shooting one for some time, his own words.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> SonnyThomas said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, that's not the whole story*. Alex didn't just up and switch to a compound bow. *He had been shooting one for some time, his own words.....*
> ...


----------



## destroyerb784 (Dec 21, 2011)

How many has the black & gold won since he left.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

destroyerb784 said:


> How many has the black & gold won since he left.


Dan McCarthy won Paris last year and won the classic. Levi won 2, Tim g won Florida, chance b won metropolis and tommy Gomez won 1. So as of last year Mathews tied with elite with 3 wins a piece in the men's at least. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter0224 (Jul 1, 2015)

Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's unfortunate all the senior pro and women's pro podiums get overlooked. Both mostly black and gold
Dominated. I'm no Matthews fan, but one can't help but take notice of that fact.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


For the money. They pay the most contingency money, it is not a hard concept to understand.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


Because they can win with anything and TOG gives more money than the rest.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a fan of any bow company that supports target archery. Kudos to Elite for stepping up and digging in deep.

edit: Go Cara!


----------



## Bowhunter0224 (Jul 1, 2015)

Well it sure is working for them


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


These pros could pick up a 15 year old bow and after some tuning, in a short time would outshoot many on this site with the latest and greatest.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


Really , there switching for the money ! It's like when lee and tiffany now use wild game cameras because they are the best , the cameras suck but the check was big . Same here elite makes a good bow but it's not the bow its the shooter . I heard from a reliable source that levi Said the binarys are hard to stay consistent with and he has to practice his rear off to shoot the elite well ! So it's not the bow it's the size of the check , they go to the highest bidder .


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote Originally Posted by cbrunson View Post 

....or in Alex's case, switch from recurve to compound and go win Vegas. Incredible. ...and a nice kid too.
"Go ahead and insert common sense between them. "

I don't have to, not with the way you put it.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Bet if you poll a thousand bow hunters, 995 of them wouldn't know who Reo, Cara or Levi are.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

GreggWNY said:


> Bet if you poll a thousand bow hunters, 995 of them wouldn't know who Reo, Cara or Levi are.


Doesn't really matter if the .5% has the buying power.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Next to Levi, the next biggest will be shooting elite for 2016....


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> Next to Levi, the next biggest will be shooting elite for 2016....


Who might that be?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I had the pleasure of shooting tonight with Cara and her husband Jason. Cara was setting up her new E35 and after getting it sighted in she shot a perfect 300 30 spot game. Not bad for a 3D shooter lol. She told me its the easiest bow to shoot she has ever had. She got a kick out of what I told her was posted on A.T.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Of coarse she's going to say that LOL. 
Have owned plenty of Elites and if that was the case, it's all I would shoot. 

Sales pitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congratulations to all the Elite Team. It means something to be part of a manufacture and Peter Crawford (you wont find a better CEO) as your boss. 

Pete had a vision of Elite getting to the top eventually and his empire is still growing. Great bows and that's why guys are shooting them as well.
DB


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Of coarse she's going to say that LOL.
> Have owned plenty of Elites and if that was the case, it's all I would shoot.
> 
> Sales pitch
> ...


Wow amazing how you know what someone really means when they say something. Cara is a friend she has no need to give me a sales pitch. You like other bows better that's great there are a lot of great ones out there.:darkbeer:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congratulations to all the Elite Team. It means something to be part of a manufacture and Peter Crawford (you wont find a better CEO) as your boss.
> 
> Pete had a vision of Elite getting to the top eventually and his empire is still growing. Great bows and that's why guys are shooting them as well.
> DB


Thanks for dropping in, DB. I've been wanting you to. You have so much knowledge, been there, done that...


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Everyone wants the say they switch for the money and I'm sure that's part of it but at the same time these pros are not going to switch to something they can not win with. And why would all of these pros be going to elite?


Lol.....come on man, at their level they can win with anything. This sport is no different than any professional sport. Its all business and money.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

^^^ There's that A.T. logic again. Saying they can win with anything...but if they have a bad tournament, these same people will be saying it's because of their equipment. It happened with Levi when he swapped and didn't win right out of the gate. Then when he started winning, the talk turned to "well he could win with anything".

Cara is one of the more down to Earth professionals you will ever meet. She is one of them that you will see walking around at the tournaments just mingling with the people. A lot of them just vanish after their rounds and kind of have the attitude that they are above everyone else and don't want to talk to anybody that is "below their level". I honestly believe she is genuinely excited about the bows.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

trucker3573 said:


> Lol.....come on man, at their level they can win with anything. This sport is no different than any professional sport. Its all business and money.


Im not pushing Elite but to shoot 300 30x that quick says something. I had my best year shooting since early 90s switching to elite. And they pay contingency to everyone. Why everyone isnt shooting them if they are a good shooter is beyond me.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Elite heading straight to the top! Great company with a great plan.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Which grip is she shooting?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> Wow amazing how you know what someone really means when they say something. Cara is a friend she has no need to give me a sales pitch. You like other bows better that's great there are a lot of great ones out there.:darkbeer:


It's like when your a kid and you get a new pair of shoes and say you can run faster. 

For what it's worth, I like Elite bows. If I didn't, I wouldn't have owned so many, but yes, a sales pitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Who doesnt have a sales pitch?




ontarget7 said:


> It's like when your a kid and you get a new pair of shoes and say you can run faster.
> 
> For what it's worth, I like Elite bows. If I didn't, I wouldn't have owned so many, but yes, a sales pitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have to tend to agree with her, although I'm a hybrid cam speed freak, out of all the bows I have owned, Allegiance, Elite Synergy, Several Athens, E-35, Couple Obsessions, not to mention several dozens of customers bow, They all have been way easier to shoot and tune than Hybrids by a large margin...Actually they are quite boring to tune as compared to Hybrids, I don't think I ever had a bow that groups and holds on target better than my Obsession Phoenix, E35 and Athens Accomplice 34 (won a few 3D shoots with this bow)

Based on what I experienced, (of course who an I as I don't claim to be a top notch shooter) I wouldn't say its 100% sales pitch, I believe that she is experiencing what a lot of other folks experience when shooing binaries ...And you watching her shoot a 300 right out the gate, is proof in the pudding right there




hjort jagare said:


> I had the pleasure of shooting tonight with Cara and her husband Jason. Cara was setting up her new E35 and after getting it sighted in she shot a perfect 300 30 spot game. Not bad for a 3D shooter lol. She told me its the easiest bow to shoot she has ever had. She got a kick out of what I told her was posted on A.T.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

We're all talking about it....it's causing a little bit of a stir. More and more people are learning what "Elite Archery" is....I'd say their "sales pitch"/marketing strategy is working.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have to tend to agree with her, although I'm a hybrid cam speed freak, out of all the bows I have owned, Allegiance, Elite Synergy, Several Athens, E-35, Couple Obsessions, not to mention several dozens of customers bow, They all have been way easier to shoot and tune than Hybrids by a large margin...Actually they are quite boring to tune as compared to Hybrids, I don't think I ever had a bow that groups and holds on target better than my Obsession Phoenix, E35 and Athens Accomplice 34 (won a few 3D shoots with this bow)
> 
> Based on what I experienced, (of course who an I as I don't claim to be a top notch shooter) I wouldn't say its 100% sales pitch, I believe that she is experiencing what a lot of other folks experience when shooing binaries ...And you watching her shoot a 300 right out the gate, is proof in the pudding right there


That's funny, you used to tell me how you hated 2 tracks. 

You must be selling them now . 

There good bows, glad your liking them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> It's like when your a kid and you get a new pair of shoes and say you can run faster.
> 
> For what it's worth, I like Elite bows. If I didn't, I wouldn't have owned so many, but yes, a sales pitch.
> 
> ...


The biggest sales pitch is yet to come...... really surprised it isn't out yet.

Like you, I can have several bows and shoot whatever I want. I have a Victory and a Podium X for 2015 target bows. Right now I am shooting the Podium because I love the feel, but I can shoot the Elite just as well. If I spent serious time with it, I may even shoot it a little better than the Hoyt. The grip will take some getting used to because it is different than what I'm used to, but I know with the little time I've spent with it, it will shoot very well.

BTW, are you going to make it up north this weekend for the Utah Open? .... or the Idaho Open the following weekend?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> The biggest sales pitch is yet to come...... really surprised it isn't out yet.
> 
> Like you, I can have several bows and shoot whatever I want. I have a Victory and a Podium X for 2015 target bows. Right now I am shooting the Podium because I love the feel, but I can shoot the Elite just as well. If I spent serious time with it, I may even shoot it a little better than the Hoyt. The grip will take some getting used to because it is different than what I'm used to, but I know with the little time I've spent with it, it will shoot very well.
> 
> BTW, are you going to make it up north this weekend for the Utah Open? .... or the Idaho Open the following weekend?


Agreed !! Not sure about better but equal. Very good archers can adapt to any bow and get them to perform exceptionally well. From there it comes down to personal preference or in this case, money. 

Don't get me wrong, smart move to do what you love and make more money doing it. 

Kudos to Elite for stepping it up in this industry, making it possible for others to do what they love and make more money doing so. 🏼

It will pave the way for others to follow suite 

I am buried in work and won't be able to get up there. Staying a one man show this winter so it is making things tough to get the target side of things going. 

Thanks for asking, bro 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> That's funny, you used to tell me how you hated 2 tracks.
> 
> You must be selling them now .
> 
> ...


Due to lack of speed , yes 

Nope ...don't sell bows or bull crap 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Mathias said:


> Which grip is she shooting?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


E35 with v grip.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Topper1018 said:


> It's unfortunate all the senior pro and women's pro podiums get overlooked. Both mostly black and gold
> Dominated. I'm no Matthews fan, but one can't help but take notice of that fact.


It's because back in the day Mathews signed and supported the vast majority of archers shooting in the pro classes that were just decent or better. Matt treated the senior pro's and lady pro's very well and now the older guys are showing their loyalty to _him_. It is not because the bows are "special". As far as I know no other manufacturer chooses to put anywhere near as much money and other support on the table in the senior pro class (3D) as Mathews. A few years back other manufacturers started signing ladies and Mathews backed down a few notches their funding of so many archers. More recently it appears Hoyt seems to have chosen to not compete with some manufacturers for 3D pro archers. They still have a strong contingent of World Cup archers if not the strongest group.

I shoot in a men's senior class. The fact of the matter is a senior class is considered a step down from the same open class. Women's classes including the Women's pro class is not nearly as big as the same men's pro class. Either way from a marketing stand point the senior and women's pro classes are not as valuable to sponsors. There is no reason we should want or require "equality" based on anything other than value! 

I never could get into the one cam Mathews bows but I had and have a great amount of respect for how Mathews put so much back into competition archery by supporting so many archers across the board!

Elite's push into expanding their quantity of top talent may cause some other manufacturers to increase their commitment in the future. I would not mind seeing more money coming from sponsors AND more sponsors but I hope it doesn't all go to _fewer _archers! For example, paying Jim Bob twice as much and cutting lose two other archers.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> ^^^ There's that A.T. logic again. Saying they can win with anything...but if they have a bad tournament, these same people will be saying it's because of their equipment. It happened with Levi when he swapped and didn't win right out of the gate. Then when he started winning, the talk turned to "well he could win with anything".
> 
> Cara is one of the more down to Earth professionals you will ever meet. She is one of them that you will see walking around at the tournaments just mingling with the people. A lot of them just vanish after their rounds and kind of have the attitude that they are above everyone else and don't want to talk to anybody that is "below their level". I honestly believe she is genuinely excited about the bows.



No thats your assumption. I would never say that as I was aiming at stating in my previous post. Archery is largely in your head, a mental game, and lapses are usually do to that not the equipment.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

stoz said:


> Im not pushing Elite but to shoot 300 30x that quick says something. I had my best year shooting since early 90s switching to elite. And they pay contingency to everyone. Why everyone isnt shooting them if they are a good shooter is beyond me.


Certainly not saying they aren't good shooters. I love Elite bows. I just believe some people are trying to give a bit too much credit to the bows for reasons that these pros have switched. I am sure it plays into it but I am guessing the main reasons are not the bows.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

robbyreneeward said:


> Who might that be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


He shoots for Hoyt


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> It's because back in the day Mathews signed and supported the vast majority of archers shooting in the pro classes that were just decent or better. Matt treated the senior pro's and lady pro's very well and now the older guys are showing their loyalty to _him_. It is not because the bows are "special". As far as I know no other manufacturer chooses to put anywhere near as much money and other support on the table in the senior pro class (3D) as Mathews. A few years back other manufacturers started signing ladies and Mathews backed down a few notches their funding of so many archers. More recently it appears Hoyt seems to have chosen to not compete with some manufacturers for 3D pro archers. They still have a strong contingent of World Cup archers if not the strongest group.
> 
> I shoot in a men's senior class. The fact of the matter is a senior class is considered a step down from the same open class. Women's classes including the Women's pro class is not nearly as big as the same men's pro class. Either way from a marketing stand point the senior and women's pro classes are not as valuable to sponsors. There is no reason we should want or require "equality" based on anything other than value!
> 
> ...


This is what I get out of this whole thing ^^^^

More money put back into this sport is a good thing.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Elite is a good bow, but not better than about 6 or 8 other companies, maybe more. They are putting more money out for shooters and this makes it appear like they are leading the pack. If you are easily swayed by advertisements (that's what pro shooters are) then jump on board and buy an Elite. I shot several but it just didn't do much for me so I stayed with PSE. Keep in mind the pro's are in this for a living, when you get a pay increase from a new company you go where the pay check is, period.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

rockyw said:


> keep in mind the pro's are in this for a living, when you get a pay increase from a new company you go where the pay check is, period.


True

However , no pro in their right mind will make the switch if they don't feel they can win with their new equipment . If they are not winning or shooting well they are not making money or should I say as much as they like to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

rockyw said:


> Elite is a good bow, but not better than about 6 or 8 other companies, maybe more. They are putting more money out for shooters and this makes it appear like they are leading the pack. If you are easily swayed by advertisements (that's what pro shooters are) then jump on board and buy an Elite. I shot several but it just didn't do much for me so I stayed with PSE. Keep in mind the pro's are in this for a living, when you get a pay increase from a new company you go where the pay check is, period.


Rocky is right...the top pro shooters get their start from companies that are willing to take a chance on them, than the instant a manufacturer dangles "more money" in their face, they switch their allegence to the highest bidder. 

Does that mean the individual went with the best bow...HECK NO...it means exactly what it appears to be...the shooter took the most money.

I believe a majority of those with knowledge of how the competitive archery game works, know exactly what is going on, with one manufacture willing to outbid the competition for the best shooters.

Some of the major manufacturers are at the point where they don't have to rely on the best 3D and spot shooters to prove their product...their products sell themselves.

I asked my dealer if he ever had someone come into his shop and ask for the bow that so and so shot to win the IBO championship...he laughed and said NEVER.

My dealer simply sets up the bows the individual is interested in and turns them loose on his indoor range.He never tried to force one brand over another.

...the bows sell themselve!


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

I believe you're exactly right. Elite bows do sell themselves. So easy to shoot and very forgiving.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

sittingbull said:


> Rocky is right...the top pro shooters get their start from companies that are willing to take a chance on them, than the instant a manufacturer dangles "more money" in their face, they switch their allegence to the highest bidder.
> 
> Does that mean the individual went with the best bow...HECK NO...it means exactly what it appears to be...the shooter took the most money.
> 
> ...


The market for target bows is very different than hunting bows. The average Joe in small town America can’t go shoot different target bows and let the best one pick him.

The average small towns are where these pros come from. We know them, we shoot with them, and they ARE the marketing for target bows.


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Rumor has it a very popular archery couple is coming out of retirement for the 50th anniversary of the Vegas shoot and will be sporting Elites.....


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Rumor has it a very popular archery couple is coming out of retirement for the 50th anniversary of the Vegas shoot and will be sporting Elites.....


And they will be shooting the 37" Victory that will be released to the public at the ATA show.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Rumor has it a very popular archery couple is coming out of retirement for the 50th anniversary of the Vegas shoot and will be sporting Elites.....


Who would that be?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

robbyreneeward said:


> Who would that be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


I'd assume the Ragsdales. I'd be surprised if they're not shooting PSEs though.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Some of the major manufacturers are at the point where they don't have to rely on the best 3D and spot shooters to prove their product


Very good point!


> I believe you're exactly right. Elite bows do sell themselves. So easy to shoot and very forgiving


You still have to pull it back, hold it and aim. If the pins on the spot your aiming when the arrow leaves you will hit it. That's it, no magic.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'd assume the Ragsdales. I'd be surprised if they're not shooting PSEs though.


Yup.......Gotta be the Ragsdale's if true.....


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

hjort jagare said:


> I had the pleasure of shooting tonight with Cara and her husband Jason. Cara was setting up her new E35 and after getting it sighted in she shot a perfect 300 30 spot game. Not bad for a 3D shooter lol. She told me its the easiest bow to shoot she has ever had. She got a kick out of what I told her was posted on A.T.


I believe her facebook post said it was her first ever 300 30x. 

Is a sales pitch only just a sales pitch when it's backed up by evidence? Cool that you got to witness it!


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> It's like when your a kid and you get a new pair of shoes and say you can run faster.
> 
> For what it's worth, I like Elite bows. If I didn't, I wouldn't have owned so many, but yes, a sales pitch.
> 
> ...


I believe it was her first 300, 30x. Sounds more like a fact to me, and not a sales pitch.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, Elite bows are more accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter0224 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your always going to have the at hatters


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Ok, Elite bows are more accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's actually not what she said that you claimed was the "sales pitch". 

But whatever, I don't shoot Elite. Don't really have a dog in the fight.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, it's the easiest bow to shoot. 

Listen I could careless what someone shoots. It's great that Elite is forking over money for shooters, I'm all for growing the sport and hope others follow suite. 

As for the shoot ability challenge, heck I have been doing that since the E 500 back in 2006. I have probably personally owned a dozen or more Elites

Again, any very good archer will adapt and make any bow out there today shoot very well for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Jack Wallace II left Hoyt for Elite.


It came with his new job. He is the N.C. S.C. GA rep for TOG


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Look mines bigger than yours.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Someone just got erased on Hoyt's pro staff on their website....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

erdman41 said:


> Someone just got erased on Hoyt's pro staff on their website....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Good catch! I see it now too


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

erdman41 said:


> Someone just got erased on Hoyt's pro staff on their website....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Reo to Elite...wow!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji106]🏼
Thought that was coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow not reo ! Oh what am I going to do ,should I cancell my new hoyt order and buy an elite ? If I buy a new elite will they put me on there pro staff ? Somebody call pete and find out for me !


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> Wow not reo ! Oh what am I going to do ,should I cancell my new hoyt order and buy an elite ? If I buy a new elite will they put me on there pro staff ? Somebody call pete and find out for me !


Jealous much?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> Jealous much?


Not at all I just think it's funny ! It was joke !


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Pretty good match, the cams and the shooter will be leaning. Hehehe


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Doebuster said:


> Not at all I just think it's funny ! It was joke !


I got the sarcasm in the post!!


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

erdman41 said:


> Someone just got erased on Hoyt's pro staff on their website....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


LOL !!!....Half the people pictured on those pages don't even shoot now...


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

could it be that she switched simply because she shoots better with an Elite vs her other bow? Most of these people don't make a living shooting archery.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Jellymon said:


> Pretty good match, the cams and the shooter will be leaning. Hehehe


Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

dbow said:


> could it be that she switched simply because she shoots better with an Elite vs her other bow? Most of these people don't make a living shooting archery.


Or they used to not be able to make a living shooting archery...but now they can thanks to Elite (Elite's deep pockets that is, not Elites non-existant accuracy advantage)


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

dbow said:


> could it be that she switched simply because she shoots better with an Elite vs her other bow? Most of these people don't make a living shooting archery.


Not if you listen to the folks on here. When I shot with Cara her husband Jason and her father John last night on my league all three of them could not stop talking about how well the Elites where shooting. Now I have shot with all these guys I'm lucky to be a teammates with them and all three are awesome shots. Last night was special all three of them with new bows in their hands where on fire no spot was safe they couldn't miss. Was a lot of fun to watch.:darkbeer:


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

So reo went to elite?


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Looks like Hoyt might be making some room for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would be lucky to have you on the pro staff, you not only know how to hunt and shoot well, but you know their bows through and through!


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

dbow said:


> could it be that she switched simply because she shoots better with an Elite vs her other bow? Most of these people don't make a living shooting archery.


Or maybe they offered her more free stuff??


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Jellymon said:


> Pretty good match, the cams and the shooter will be leaning. Hehehe


I love this , now that's funny right there, lean on ! The elite leaner !


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> I love this , now that's funny right there, lean on ! The elite leaner !


I have told people for years I don't care if it throws the arrow side arm as long as it keeps hitting where I'm aiming!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

573mms said:


> I have told people for years I don't care if it throws the arrow side arm as long as it keeps hitting where I'm aiming!


Makes sense to me ! Some cam lean makes em tune right down the middle ! Oh boy !


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

573mms said:


> I have told people for years I don't care if it throws the arrow side arm as long as it keeps hitting where I'm aiming!


I'd happily settle for cam lean and Rage's if I could hit exactly what I was aiming at every time haha


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> Pretty good match, the cams and the shooter will be leaning. Hehehe


I just spewed Mt.Dew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Or they used to not be able to make a living shooting archery...but now they can thanks to Elite (Elite's deep pockets that is, not Elites non-existant accuracy advantage)


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> Pretty good match, the cams and the shooter will be leaning. Hehehe


You win AT today. Everyone else can call it a day.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> Reo to Elite...wow!!!


Who's Reo?


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

hjort jagare said:


> Not if you listen to the folks on here. When I shot with Cara her husband Jason and her father John last night on my league all three of them could not stop talking about how well the Elites where shooting. Now I have shot with all these guys I'm lucky to be a teammates with them and all three are awesome shots. Last night was special all three of them with new bows in their hands where on fire no spot was safe they couldn't miss. Was a lot of fun to watch.:darkbeer:


Yea that's what i was thinking. If it works use it. I'll have to try Elite and Prime. I've heard awesome things about both bow companies but have waiting to see how things turn out. Problem i have is i believe i have the two best bows money can buy now. The Switchback and a Conquest 4. I've yet to find a hunting bow and target bow that compare. BUT i've never tried Elite and Prime.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Elite, the new Mathews. They have ran the Mathews play book to the letter and its working. People say that shooters don't sell bows but that is wrong. The average guy may not know who Cara is but the next level down knows who she is and they shoot bows at all of the clubs around the country and the common joe see's what they shoot. I just like to see company's supporting shooters, if hoyt can't loosen up their pockets let them climb down the ladder.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Who's Reo?


Don't be silly, you have been on AT from 2003, you probably know more about Reo, than he does….


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Reo, Chance, Levi, et al…They all can't win each week, so I think Elite is creating a competitive platform of shooters, but this is not about giving everyone trophies. They still have to win to collect a decent check.


----------



## Eric Gregg (Nov 8, 2013)

Reo to Elite...Never would have guessed that one. 
Let's name em off...
Levi
Chance
Dan Christenberry
Cara
Jack Wallace
Reo

They have definitely stacked the deck across the board.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Eric Gregg said:


> Reo to Elite...Never would have guessed that one.
> Let's name em off...
> Levi
> Chance
> ...


Don't forget Samantha morgan !!! U should know better ! I bet u get a kick out of this !


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I read on facebook that hoyt will be giving contingency checks to all who place 1-3rd with a hoyt bow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/HoytBowhunti...49375653./10153107417982735/?type=3&source=54

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## brunson84 (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope there's better customer service for the people they're paying to shoot there bows...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

newbowthunder said:


> https://m.facebook.com/HoytBowhunti...49375653./10153107417982735/?type=3&source=54
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's for the K50 class which is not even a pro class. I guess since they don't have many shooters in the pro class they will focus on the known 50. It makes since because that's where most of your NFAA/US Archery shooters would be competing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

brunson84 said:


> I hope there's better customer service for the people they're paying to shoot there bows...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Only thing better than their shooters is there CS, no worries there.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a question….If these archers have to compete against each other to claim a check, why would they give up better equipment to compete against each other with Elite bows for slightly more money? Wouldn't you take a bit less to shoot a better bow? Only one person can win...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

COArrow said:


> I have a question….If these archers have to compete against each other to claim a check, why would they give up better equipment to compete against each other with Elite bows for slightly more money? Wouldn't you take a bit less to shoot a better bow? Only one person can win...


Its not "a bit" when they will get paid better for a third place finish than they used to for first place, and have some salaried position for the company thrown in as well. These are people who have to support themselves and their families and I wish them all the best and am glad that Elite is providing them with more money...but to stretch this out to say that Elite is a more accurate or better bow than everything else on the market is hogwash.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Its not "a bit" when they will get paid better for a third place finish than they used to for first place, and have some salaried position for the company thrown in as well. These are people who have to support themselves and their families and I wish them all the best and am glad that Elite is providing them with more money...but to stretch this out to say that Elite is a more accurate or better bow than everything else on the market is hogwash.


Simply pointing out the obvious that if you are shooting a better bow, a switch to Elite makes no sense.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

How did this thread go 10 pages on someone most never heard of?


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> How did this thread go 10 pages on someone most never heard of?


Miss the part about reo? According to a few on here he switched, don't know if its official yet though.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

passinthrough12 said:


> Miss the part about reo? According to a few on here he switched, don't know if its official yet though.


My guess is maybe the new contingencies at Hoyt may have thrown a monkeywrench into the mix.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

passinthrough12 said:


> Miss the part about reo? According to a few on here he switched, don't know if its official yet though.


Like he said...most have never heard of. Take a poll in the bowhunting section of AT and I bet 75% of those participants who spend 95% of their AT time in the hunting section and the classifieds have never heard of him.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

passinthrough12 said:


> Miss the part about reo? According to a few on here he switched, don't know if its official yet though.


Sure did,wasn't going to read the whole thread because it appeared to turn into the typical" Elite is the best ever bow ever" thread.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

passinthrough12 said:


> Miss the part about reo? According to a few on here he switched, don't know if its official yet though.


I dont think he switched from hoyt. He broke world records with his podium. I dont see him leaving truball/axcel either to go to cbe/scott. His HBC and HBX are selling like mad. Elite seems to focus on 3d shooter. Reo does a lot more international shoots, which is hoyts main focus. I could be wrong though. I know broadwater is shooting k50 next year due to hoyt throwing more money for podium finishes


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

COArrow said:


> Simply pointing out the obvious that if you are shooting a better bow, a switch to Elite makes no sense.


If i gave you a 60k job, monthly bonus and 10k checks for going to the store would you drive a geo? Im not comparing elie to a geo just using as an example. Someone throws me an offer like that i would rock a geo smiling


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I dont think he switched from hoyt. He broke world records with his podium. I dont see him leaving truball/axcel either to go to cbe/scott. His HBC and HBX are selling like mad. Elite seems to focus on 3d shooter. Reo does a lot more international shoots, which is hoyts main focus. I could be wrong though. I know broadwater is shooting k50 next year due to hoyt throwing more money for podium finishes


Reo was pulled off their shooting staff on Hoyt's website and it's the talk with a lot of elite people about him switching.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> If i gave you a 60k job, monthly bonus and 10k checks for going to the store would you drive a geo? Im not comparing elie to a geo just using as an example. Someone throws me an offer like that i would rock a geo smiling


You need to up the pay considerably and not make me race other geos, then maybe. You are missing the point, they need to win to collect those checks….


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

COArrow said:


> You need to up the pay considerably and not make me race other geos, then maybe. You are missing the point, they need to win to collect those checks….


I understand they need to win to collect some of the checks. Thats the bonus of a job offering. Thats money that you will always get, plus its reo. Its just a matter of time before he wins something.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

My guess and that's all any of us are doing is that the contingency money is a minor detail in the big scheme of things. Speaking fees, salary position, travel expenses, ect... are where the differences are.

Which are all negotiated between the two parties and are really none of our business.

Contingency checks would be like bonuses or profit sharing to the normal working guy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> Reo was pulled off their shooting staff on Hoyt's website and it's the talk with a lot of elite people about him switching.


Interesting


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Sure did,wasn't going to read the whole thread because it appeared to turn into the typical" Elite is the best ever bow ever" thread.


I read this whole thread and my take on it is it's a lot of Hoyt lovers saying that Elite bows are sub par and guys who shoot Elite are saying that's not the case. Of course there are some Elite fan boys saying Elite is the best but not the majority. Both companies make excellent bows it comes down to the shooter and what company is paying more. I shoot both. Also my Elite cams lean the perfect amount because I know how to tune


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> How did this thread go 10 pages on someone most never heard of?


I wonder the same thing about hunting threads. Why do other people care if somebody else killed a deer? Then they have to tell some story about it and post pics. Most say they hunt for food...I am all about eating... The difference is when I go kill one of my beef cattle, I don't post pics of it and write some hero story about it, and it fills the whole freezer up. I kill it and then grill it. But then again I don't hunt for recreational purposes so maybe I'm missing some hidden thing with it. The difference with me is I don't hang out on hunting forums and post my thoughts about it in the hunting threads. I don't read them or even browse them. I suggest you try the same thing if threads about target archery and archers bother you or make you jealous.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I dont think he switched from hoyt. He broke world records with his podium. I dont see him leaving truball/axcel either to go to cbe/scott. His HBC and HBX are selling like mad. Elite seems to focus on 3d shooter. Reo does a lot more international shoots, which is hoyts main focus. I could be wrong though. I know broadwater is shooting k50 next year due to hoyt throwing more money for podium finishes


It would seem weird I agree but on his Facebook page he changed his cover photo and profile pic to one's that have no trace of Hoyt in them. 
Doesn't surprise me though, as target archery is getting bigger more of the top pros are committing to archery as their sole career. Just like any sport when you're on top and in a position to make good money off your abilities you don't think twice about it. Loyalty has a price. You've got to think about yourself and earn a living cause no one else does it for you.


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

I dont put it past her switching to Elite, Scott & CBE. Their products are nice. I myself would pick to be sponsored by Elite, Scott and CBE before I would w/ Hoyt, Tru Ball and Axcel. But in all reality, all archery products are super nice these days, it just comes down to personal preference. Plus, she has bills Im sure, and if the pay is better who wouldn't switch.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

COArrow said:


> You need to up the pay considerably and not make me race other geos, then maybe. You are missing the point, they need to win to collect those checks….


Uh, no. You are missing the point. Eric Griggs went to Elite and hasn't won a 3D tourney yet. He's making a very comfortable living working for Elite. Levi made the switch, which also got a huge sponsorship for his tv show. Even if he retires from 3D or never wins another tourney, he's making a ton of money regardless.

It's not about the "W" Tournament wins are only a bonus and don't affect their salary for representing Elite in other fashions.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

American1989 said:


> I dont put it past her switching to Elite, Scott & CBE. Their products are nice. I myself would pick to be sponsored by Elite, Scott and CBE before I would w/ Hoyt, Tru Ball and Axcel. But in all reality, all archery products are super nice these days, it just comes down to personal preference. Plus, she has bills Im sure, and if the pay is better who wouldn't switch.


Reo isn't a "she"...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

COArrow said:


> You are missing the point, they need to win to collect those checks….


Without knowing the specific terms of all the specific contracts, I won't talk in generalities...but a number of pros don't actually cash those big checks...they are paid on the front side and they don't have to win to get paid...not entirely limited to the bow manufacturer either...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> My guess and that's all any of us are doing is that the contingency money is a minor detail in the big scheme of things. Speaking fees, salary position, travel expenses, ect... are where the differences are.
> 
> Which are all negotiated between the two parties and are really none of our business.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right.

The misunderstanding here is with the bubbas that yhink this thread is supposed to be another brand bashing topic.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

COArrow said:


> Simply pointing out the obvious that if you are shooting a better bow, a switch to Elite makes no sense.


why do you think a bow is better than another. they are all capable of winning tournaments, its the shooters that make the difference. Did you read on AT that one bow shoots better than another and believed what fan bow said.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

jimb said:


> why do you think a bow is better than another. they are all capable of winning tournaments, its the shooters that make the difference. Did you read on AT that one bow shoots better than another and believed what fan bow said.


I think you need to follow the whole conversation perhaps. On a different note, I think contingency checks are a much bigger part of their pay than people seem to think. I realize some of them take actual jobs with TOG to supplement as well. Not too long ago I used to fish professionally, boat, rod, reel sponsors, the whole deal. I realize fishing is not as big as archery, but I sure wish it came with the same base salaries listed here.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Rolo said:


> Without knowing the specific terms of all the specific contracts, I won't talk in generalities...but a number of pros don't actually cash those big checks...they are paid on the front side and they don't have to win to get paid...not entirely limited to the bow manufacturer either...


Actually this guy knows what he's talking about, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

smokin12ring said:


> Actually this guy knows what he's talking about,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would make sense


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

memosteve said:


> Reo isn't a "she"...


Thanks for the info lol! I don't pay one bit of attention to target shooters nor their realm of archery, so my apologies. I just saw some arguing going back and forth between which company built better bows. Its a dumb argument that will go no where. Guys like Hoyt, guys like Elite, who cares.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Crow Terminator said:


> I wonder the same thing about hunting threads. Why do other people care if somebody else killed a deer? Then they have to tell some story about it and post pics. Most say they hunt for food...I am all about eating... The difference is when I go kill one of my beef cattle, I don't post pics of it and write some hero story about it, and it fills the whole freezer up. I kill it and then grill it. But then again I don't hunt for recreational purposes so maybe I'm missing some hidden thing with it. The difference with me is I don't hang out on hunting forums and post my thoughts about it in the hunting threads. I don't read them or even browse them. I suggest you try the same thing if threads about target archery and archers bother you or make you jealous.


How do you know hunting threads grow to ten pages if you don't browse them? :dontknow:


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

KMiha said:


> How do you know hunting threads grow to ten pages if you don't browse them? :dontknow:


This isn't the only archery forum I go to. Some of the others are not segregated like this one for archery and hunting. And even on this one, some can't understand where to put the threads.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Crow Terminator said:


> This isn't the only archery forum I go to. Some of the others are not segregated like this one for archery and hunting. And even on this one, some can't understand where to put the threads.


Yes, that is true. Noobs especially post in the wrong forums.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Crow Terminator said:


> I wonder the same thing about hunting threads. Why do other people care if somebody else killed a deer? Then they have to tell some story about it and post pics. Most say they hunt for food...I am all about eating... The difference is when I go kill one of my beef cattle, I don't post pics of it and write some hero story about it, and it fills the whole freezer up. I kill it and then grill it. But then again I don't hunt for recreational purposes so maybe I'm missing some hidden thing with it. The difference with me is I don't hang out on hunting forums and post my thoughts about it in the hunting threads. I don't read them or even browse them. I suggest you try the same thing if threads about target archery and archers bother you or make you jealous.


Hunters post threads of their kills because they are proud of their accomplishment. If you don't hunt deer,how can you form an opinion about it? For me,the excitement leading up to and after the kill is the best high you can get. And how do you figure I'm jealous or bothered by target archery threads? Your post doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Can we get this derailed train back on track please? Happy for cara and the rest of them if they're happy. And yes I will still be absolutely shocked if reo makes a move. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Reo will continue to shoot well with the equipment and sponsors he contracts with. Elite will continue to grow and prosper. Hoyt will remain one of the top companies in competitive and hunting archery. I have no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Still... *say it ain't so, Reo!*


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

The better question is when will see the making the switch video with reo in it ?


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

Reo.......Elite???? NO WAY!!!! Someone needs to confirm ASAP!


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

PT1911 said:


> Reo.......Elite???? NO WAY!!!! Someone needs to confirm ASAP!


Reo must be gone somewhere

http://hoyt.com/target-archery/compound/prostaff?page=1


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

cbmac said:


> Reo must be gone somewhere
> 
> http://hoyt.com/target-archery/compound/prostaff?page=1


Hmm. Definitely something going on. I'd figure he'd be on the front page with Sara Lopez and Jesse and the like. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe they are just updating his photo


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I the only one that wonders about Reo"s talk with prime?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

If Reo switched that would be a huge shock. He has been shooting for Hoyt for a long time. He is one of the few pros
that hasn't done any jumping around to different manufactures.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Topper1018 said:


> Am I the only one that wonders about Reo"s talk with prime?


I could see reo going to prime being slightly more likely


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

CHILLX#1 said:


> I could see reo going to prime being slightly more likely


Why is this? Don't keep up with prime much. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

robbyreneeward said:


> Why is this? Don't keep up with prime much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Because with Prime he still gets to stay with [email protected]


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

robbyreneeward said:


> Why is this? Don't keep up with prime much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Prime has been making a push for international paper punchers like Martin Damsbo, Reo fits there. Elite has been mostly signing 3D archers. Then you have Reo's long history with non-TOG sights and releases that wouldn't be a conflict with Prime.

I'm not saying where he will be going since I don't have a clue, but Prime does make sense.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

My bet is Prime.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

standsitter said:


> Because with Prime he still gets to stay with [email protected]


True, but food for thought if elite wants him really bad, they could not make him switch to TOG products.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Reo I believe tomorrow will be announcing his move to elite.


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

If Reo is going to Prime then that means Cousins is going somewhere else.....not likely.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Got word Reo to Elite announcement tomorrow.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

pointndog said:


> Got word Reo to Elite announcement tomorrow.


Yep


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

blazenarrow said:


> Yep


From?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

blazenarrow said:


> Reo I believe tomorrow will be announcing his move to elite.


Wow! Elite will be all over the podiums this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> If Reo is going to Prime then that means Cousins is going somewhere else.....not likely.


Strange bedfellows....


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Bergs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw that this morning myself...


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Reo to PRIME. nailed it!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Topper1018 said:


> Reo to PRIME. nailed it!


Ah no you didn't.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Bergs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Mathews was never considered or they just couldn't find a hat lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

erdman41 said:


> Ah no you didn't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Didn't i?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Old picture. I've seen more recent.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmm perhaps I jumped the gun, was excited. Lol


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bsharkey said:


> I like it it, will be nice to watch FITA and see more than just Hoyt and Mathews with a sprinkling of Bowtech and PSE


Watch the European Pro Archery series. I think the field this year was about 40% Elite.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Can't beat em, join em'!!
> Seriously though it is a business and money talks, but you have to admit what Levi did last year was impressive.
> 
> Maybe Elite is just a bit more "Shoot-able"??


It would be nice to see him step out of the rubber deer contests and shoot more world ranking events. The US is quickly losing their grasp on the dominance we once had on the world archery stage.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

jmann28 said:


> The target side of things outside the US is huge though...
> 
> 3D isn't big in Europe


Exactly. The worldwide compound target market is growing by leaps and bounds. And right now it is still dominated by Hoyt. Hopefully the switch by big names away from Hoyt and Mathews (and to a lesser extent PSE) will drive more market brand diversity and get prices down from the astronomical levels they are at now. You might be able to regularly sell $1500.00 target bows in the US and Western Europe but it's a tougher sell in Eastern Europe, the middle East and other less economically friendly places.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm now a fan of RW simply for playing like this!! 



Bergs said:


>


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

destroyerb784 said:


> How many has the black & gold won since he left.


Just a few world cup titles.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Regardless of his decision, for PRIME to be on that table says alot about these bows. Being PRIME has only been on the market for 4 years. These bows are Incredible. Once you shoot 1 you will get it.


Topper1018 said:


> Reo to PRIME. nailed it!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Just a few world cup titles.


If you're talking about Reo, he has never shot for mathews.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Pete sure has some deep pockets.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm now a fan of RW simply for playing like this!!


so your not a fan of someone having fun with what they do. Or your jealous of someone who gets paid to do what we do for Fun?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Topper1018 said:


> Reo to PRIME. nailed it!


Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

bsharkey said:


> so your not a fan of someone having fun with what they do. Or your jealous of someone who gets paid to do what we do for Fun?


Re-read what he wrote. Slow down. 

"I'm now a fan of RW simply for playing like this!!"


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> If you're talking about Reo, he has never shot for mathews.


He won his first outdoor World Cup with a C3.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

highwaynorth said:


> If you're talking about Reo, he has never shot for mathews.


That question was asked what titles Mathews has won since Levi left.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Mr. October said:


> That question was asked what titles Mathews has won since Levi left.


In ASA open pro Mathews won 2 pro ams and the classic last year. Levi won 2, chance b won 1 and tim g won 1


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It looks like a lot of top shooters are really ticked off about having to buy special fingers for pressing the new hoyts. I don't blame them for leaving.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

jim p said:


> It looks like a lot of top shooters are really ticked off about having to buy special fingers for pressing the new hoyts. I don't blame them for leaving.


That's the funniest thing I've read all day!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

cbrunson said:


> He won his first outdoor World Cup with a C3.


You have any links to this? I can't find any pictures of Reo with a Mathews.


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

jim p said:


> It looks like a lot of top shooters are really ticked off about having to buy special fingers for pressing the new hoyts. I don't blame them for leaving.


Wait until he has to tune his Elite and sees what kind of **** storm that can be....


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Re-read what he wrote. Slow down.
> 
> "I'm now a fan of RW simply for playing like this!!"


ooops ok ok my bad I did read too fast now-not potato-tomato LOL


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Wait until he has to tune his Elite and sees what kind of **** storm that can be....


I don't anticipate a problem. Anyone/everyone has the options of adjusting the rest/timing/let-off, changing spine, stabilizer weights, and/or shimming the cams to get tuned. Guys like Reo, Levi, Jesse have virtually unlimited factory support to tweak their equipment.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Wait until he has to tune his Elite and sees what kind of **** storm that can be....


Unless you are total newbie they are about as easy as it gets. I am guessing if he does make the move, based on his experience it will be a pretty smooth one.


----------



## Lefty1Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

COArrow said:


> Unless you are total newbie they are about as easy as it gets. I am guessing if he does make the move, based on his experience it will be a pretty smooth one.


Just so you know....cam shims, limb shims and swapping limbs from top to bottom is not the norm....just say'in


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Just so you know....cam shims, limb shims and swapping limbs from top to bottom is not the norm....just say'in


I agree if you are consistently having to do that, something is certainly not normal.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Just so you know....cam shims, limb shims and swapping limbs from top to bottom is not the norm....just say'in


Actually, it's more common than you would think, including just about every manufacturer out there...I'm personally a Hoyt dude (that's what I shoot.), and I've had to do way more of this type of "tuning" on Hoyt's than I have setting up Elite's for customers...I've set up tons of Elite's the last few years (w/out bragging, I'm probably the "go-to-guy" locally when it comes to setting up bows!) along with every other major brand out there, and even Athens, Obsession, etc.. I've had very little issues with Elite's out of the box compared to most others...Just saying!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

memosteve said:


> actually, it's more common than you would think, including just about every manufacturer out there...i'm personally a hoyt dude (that's what i shoot.), and i've had to do way more of this type of "tuning" on hoyt's than i have setting up elite's for customers...i've set up tons of elite's the last few years (w/out bragging, i'm probably the "go-to-guy" locally when it comes to setting up bows!) along with every other major brand out there, and even athens, obsession, etc.. I've had very little issues with elite's out of the box compared to most others...just saying!


bam! Real world experience, not what you read on the internet.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

The specific techniques may be different, but all the brands can be "tuned". Tuning is a non-issue, just learn what works for each brand/cam system.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

sagecreek said:


> bam! Real world experience, not what you read on the internet.


Guess I can go around now and tell everyone how much easier Elites are to tune out of the box compared to other bows because I did not read it on the internet....

oh wait, I did just read it on the internet...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

jim p said:


> It looks like a lot of top shooters are really ticked off about having to buy special fingers for pressing the new hoyts. I don't blame them for leaving.


Lmao...
Best post of the day


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

memosteve said:


> Actually, it's more common than you would think, including just about every manufacturer out there...I'm personally a Hoyt dude (that's what I shoot.), and I've had to do way more of this type of "tuning" on Hoyt's than I have setting up Elite's for customers...I've set up tons of Elite's the last few years (w/out bragging, I'm probably the "go-to-guy" locally when it comes to setting up bows!) along with every other major brand out there, and even Athens, Obsession, etc.. I've had very little issues with Elite's out of the box compared to most others...Just saying!


Very well put Elites have gotten much better over the last few years and are a breeze to set up and tune.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd guy because I don't care what the pro's shoot. They are money *****s. They will shot whoever pays them the most.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

FIB said:


> I guess I'm the odd guy because I don't care what the pro's shoot. They are money *****s. They will shot whoever pays them the most.



Not always the case. But the fact it is many of these guys living. They just seek a better deal. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Just got caught up on what I missed today...good stuff...LOL




jim p said:


> It looks like a lot of top shooters are really ticked off about having to buy special fingers for pressing the new hoyts. I don't blame them for leaving.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Lol








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

erdman41 said:


> Lol
> View attachment 3366057
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Now that's some funny chit right there.. Classic!


----------



## Schartzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Getting paid the big $


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe he goes to prime?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

newbowthunder said:


> Maybe he goes to prime?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's been determined that's not happening.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm now a fan of RW simply for playing like this!!


Im glad that he included prime in the choices,good luck in which ever bow you choose


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

"It is no secret that the departure from Hoyt was inevitable."

What's the backstory that made it "inevitable"?


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Huntin Hard said:


>


What a Powerhouse Elite is building.


----------



## Bowhunter0224 (Jul 1, 2015)

that1guy27 said:


> What a Powerhouse Elite is building.


Power house is a understatement lol


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

nestly said:


> "It is no secret that the departure from Hoyt was inevitable."
> 
> What's the backstory that made it "inevitable"?


Sounds like typical BJ stirring the pot. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Just so you know....cam shims, limb shims and swapping limbs from top to bottom is not the norm....just say'in





memosteve said:


> Actually, it's more common than you would think, including just about every manufacturer out there...I'm personally a Hoyt dude (that's what I shoot.), and I've had to do way more of this type of "tuning" on Hoyt's than I have setting up Elite's for customers...I've set up tons of Elite's the last few years (w/out bragging, I'm probably the "go-to-guy" locally when it comes to setting up bows!) along with every other major brand out there, and even Athens, Obsession, etc.. I've had very little issues with Elite's out of the box compared to most others...Just saying!


Not to hijack, but since this is a new concept for me, what do they do specifically? Do they change anything on a C4? Doesn't seem like you can do much. thx.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

robbyreneeward said:


> Sounds like typical BJ stirring the pot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Nailed it








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Bj bs


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

robbyreneeward said:


> Sounds like typical BJ stirring the pot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Yep, BJ guessing and making it sound like they have some inside scoop. 

Guess you guys will all find out tomorrow.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Does make sense though lol.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

robbyreneeward said:


> Sounds like typical BJ stirring the pot.


Ok, yeah that BJ explanation does pretty much confirm that they are blowing smoke to make it sound like they know more than they really know. Being "courted" by a different company doesn't mean it's "inevitable" that a change is going to happen, nor does having a relative that has an association with a different company. If that were the case, it should have been "inevitable" that Logan would end up with Hoyt, not the other way around. 

I'll decide what to think about it *after* an official announcement/pictures appear in the next few hours/days.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

100 percent true. He will be shooting Elite.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

My god look at the weight!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

maxxis88 said:


> My god look at the weight!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a true 3Der now.


----------



## wingnut257 (Aug 14, 2014)

My hernia just flared up just looking at that picture. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

maxxis88 said:


> My god look at the weight!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



don't you know anything about Elites? that much weight at the bottom of an Elite will flex the riser and bring the cam back from leaning


----------



## wingnut257 (Aug 14, 2014)

bsharkey said:


> don't you know anything about Elites? that much weight at the bottom of an Elite will flex the riser and bring the cam back from leaning


Now that is funny. 

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

He runs just as much weight up front then his back bar.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

bsharkey said:


> don't you know anything about Elites? that much weight at the bottom of an Elite will flex the riser and bring the cam back from leaning


That is very funny !


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

I predict Elite will end up like the Yankees and Dodgers in recent years. Huge money on big names but no championships.

Hoyt will continue to dominate indoors.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ATLurker said:


> I predict Elite will end up like the Yankees and Dodgers in recent years. Huge money on big names but no championships.
> 
> Hoyt will continue to dominate indoors.



Yankees have more championships than any other organization by a long shot. They also are worth more than any other baseball team as well. Solid point;-)


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

COArrow said:


> Yankees have more championships than any other organization by a long shot. They also are worth more than any other baseball team as well. Solid point;-)


Thats why I said in recent years. Time to add you to my sig.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ATLurker said:


> Thats why I said in recent years. Time to add you to my sig.


The are right now the most valuable team in baseball. Like right this moment. I am guessing Elite is hoping you are right. Like I said solid point…Geez some people are stupid.


----------

